# 2 older style Blizzard plows.



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

2 older style Blizzard plows. (1) is a 8/10 w/Polly blades that can be changed and (1) 8.6/11. Both are in good working condition. Came off my 2006 F550 that was sold last year. Looking to get rid of both together if possible $3000. If ur in maryland I possibly can deliver them.


----------



## jasonosu (Jun 2, 2006)

where at?


----------



## Andybis4 (Nov 18, 2015)

In Rockville Maryland


----------



## fulltiltwill (Aug 23, 2005)

Are these still available? Could you text or call me to let me know at 
517-719-2322
Thanks
Adam


----------

